# Controling a bossy pigeon?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have seen some articles here where people have had a bossy pigeon and have used a tie round the legs to disable the pigeon slightly to give the others a chance. I have one pigeon that have been with me since the beginning and I do not want to release him as he is paired with another pigeon that cannot be released. I do want to calm him down though. I tried to make a tie for the top of his legs but it is either too tight or it falls off. Could someone direct me to a description of how to make one of these ties? or maybe describe the process here?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are better ways then doing that to a bird. Like removing the bird for a week or so, and then reintroducing him to the flock. He is then "the new guy on the block", and often calms down a lot. He has to be kept where he cannot see or hear the others.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Doesn't work with this guy. I sent him and his mate to another flat for several weeks to give me a break, but he started again as soon as he returned. He got violent after he got over PMV and I think it is related to that in some way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What does he do? And how often is he bullying others?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

The worst thing about Gaysers bullying is that he will not let others take a box. He throws pigeons out of the boxes that they might be trying to sleep in for the night and then struts up and down in that box before going onto the next. All your boxes are mine!!!! This is despite him and Gerty having babies in another box, and they have even moved into another box because their babies are almost ready to fledge. He does not help Gerty much with the babies, and at this time most of the feeding should be done by him, but he is too busy chasing other pigeons.
Me and my brother tried to thwart his actions by drastically increasing the number of boxes, but he is still throwing the other pigeons out. He also growls at the others and chases them. There is one pigeon that is big enough to fight him, but Gayser does not give up after just one fight and the other pigeon does not want to fight all the time.
I have to take special steps to stop him biting and bullying the weaker pigeons, and sometimes just to give the others a break I put him in a cage, but as soon as I let him out he starts again.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lock him up once his babies are weaned. Only let him out of his box while you are there. If he starts bullying, then return him to his box and lock him in again. Let him out later, but only while you are there to stop any bullying. When he bullies, lock him up. I wouldn't increase the number of boxes for him, as he will take as many as he can. Many males will. Allow them their one box. Close off the unused ones. Once a bird has used a box even for a short while, they will usually see that as their territory.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I will give this another try, but it has not worked up till now. He cries in the cage and gives me pleading looks which make me feel guilty, so he tends not to get locked up for as long as he should. I will try this again and see what happens.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

BHenderson said:


> Doesn't work with this guy. I sent him and his mate to another flat for several weeks to give me a break, but he started again as soon as he returned. He got violent after he got over PMV and I think it is related to that in some way.


I have also got that feeling sometimes...that post PMV pigeons are quite aggressive in fact! I feel PMV makes them hyperactive....It could be just my feeling.
In a similar thread, it was discussed that larger space could reduce number of fights...though this is not an easy task always. Otherwise, I cannot think of any solutions..other than steeling your heart when he gives you those pleading looks through his cage! 
You mentioned he is releasable, which I feel is quite remarkable for a PMV survivor!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> I will give this another try, but it has not worked up till now. He cries in the cage and gives me pleading looks which make me feel guilty, so he tends not to get locked up for as long as he should. I will try this again and see what happens.


guilt you should NOT have. keep the affending bird up in his own space. it protects everyone, even him. Ive never seen a pigeon plead so I think you are just talking yourself in to making it so. they pace and hang on the side of the cage most times when they want out..but they get over it IF they get a chance to get used to being in his place by NOT letting him out when he does that behavior, you may of taught the pigeon to "cry in the cage" which Im not sure what that is usually they coo or grunt, never heard a pigeon cry. I dont' think they do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may call out, as if calling their mate. My Scooter does that when he wants out of his cage. It may sound like crying, but it isn't going to work if you let him get to you. He has to be kept alone, where he cannot see or hear the others.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am keeping him in the cage whenever I see him throw another bird out of their box, so he knows what it is he is being punished for. It is not totally unreasonable behavior, I see others throw other pigeons out of their boxes, its just that he tries to take every box. The extra boxes that me and my brother have set up have helped, because there is simply too many boxes for him to control. He is a smart pigeon as well, he knows me quite well. I just hate to see the smaller younger pigeons get thrown out of their boxes, they seem so happy standing in front of the entrance to their little home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> I am keeping him in the cage whenever I see him throw another bird out of their box, so he knows what it is he is being punished for. *It is not totally unreasonable behavior, I see others throw other pigeons out of their boxes, its just that he tries to take every box.* The extra boxes that me and my brother have set up have helped, because there is simply too many boxes for him to control. He is a smart pigeon as well, he knows me quite well. I just hate to see the smaller younger pigeons get thrown out of their boxes, they seem so happy standing in front of the entrance to their little home.



I don't see it as "not being unreasonable." They all have their own boxes. Trying to oust another pair from their box is very unreasonable to me. He would be locked up and away from the others for a couple of weeks, then let in with the others only when I was there. No need of that.

The older males will sometimes do that when new males are brought into the group, but they will usually settle down in time.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Kunju, just for your info, I have been reading and apparently there is a chance that pigeons who have got over PMV will become more aggressive. It was not stated as fact, but it seems to be something that a number of pigeon rehabbers have noticed. It makes sense to me, because Gayser was not always this aggressive. When I first got him I was worried he would not survive because he was very placid. He still is in some ways, but he now has an aggressive streak.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have observed that PMV survivors tend to pace to and fro a lot aimlessly. They are very sensitive to sounds and lights and people, and get upset very easily over small changes in their daily lives. I understand how you feel about Gayser, perhaps he himself is in a confused state of mind, hence the aggression in the struggle to survive. Is there anyway you can partition the loft..and create a special corner for him?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am thinking of partitioning off some space, one area for pigeons that I am slow releasing and one area for the pigeons that prefer the quieter life. Wood pigeons do not seem to like the hustle and bustle of being in a feral flock, so I am going to put them in a quiet area of their own, maybe leaving it open for them to go back if they want. I could put Gayser in one of these areas.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope everything works out well. Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is an aggresive bird. IMO the mind set of using his cage as a punishment is absurd. that cage area should be his to protect and feel secure in. even if you put him in there when he takes over others spaces I don't think he knows he is being punished like a dog may. it sounds like he can see the other pigeons in which he would coo at their direction. I would cover the cage or put him where he can't see the others. if you just can't accomodate him then just take it as it comes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He can be kept where he can't see of hear the other birds. That does usually work.


----------

